# Secondary Infertility Meet Up in Gloucestershire



## monkeytree (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi

I am a volunteer with the Infertility Network UK and I am planning to set up a secondary infertility support group here in Gloucestershire. The aim of the group is for the sharing of information and mutual support.

If you are interested in coming along you will be made to feel very welcome.

The next meet up is on Monday the 2nd of June at 7.00 pm.

Individuals from outside of the county have previously attended the primary infertility support group that I run so the group is not exclusively run for people living in Gloucestershire

Please PM me if you are interested in coming along.

Email address removed, please use the PM system


----------

